# My parents are infuriating me...



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

So yeah, a while back...I bought a stalk of Xenia from an LFS. A day later, my mom loved it so much that they decided to buy a whole rock, and shoved it in the tank.

Lately, it's been shriveled up and turning to mush, they didn't even notice until half of it was gone. They keep asking me to help, and I already told them i'm done with it. Whenever I offer advice, they blow it off and go right ahead and do what they were doing to begin with.

So, you might be asking..Who cares?

Well, one thing I said MIGHT be wrong is the fact they're at the bottom of the tank, under a NO Flourescent bulb that must be over a year old. So what does my dad do? Grabs a huge spotlight out of the garage, puts in this huge bulb you use in your house (only about 3 times the size though), sticks it right next to the glass an inch away, and puts it on the Xenia. he said, oh look..they're swayingnow! WELL DERR THEY'VE ALWAYS BEEN SINCE THEY'RE NEAR A FILTER OUTPUT!

aRGGHH.I just can't take it anymore, i sat there adn told him having a huge bulb an dbright light doesn't mean much. Metal halide an dputtin gfive incandescant bulbs over coral doesn't do the same thing. But..he ignores me!.

SO now..we have this like 2 fot wide lighting thing shoved against the tank practically, and all the fish are freaked as heck, hiding.and the coral is shriveled. But, i'm keeping with what I said, i'm not helping any mor...he will not listen. I just really needed to get this out..and it's a classic example of what some people can think is good, but turns out horribly wrong!.

sorry about my typing too..i'm in a rush .

EDIT: I think he might take it off finally. Now one of the anemones is shrinking up and spewing out this big strand of clear liquid . My post was kind of mean..but it annoys me how they do this..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Do they do anything on ebay? There is a seller in WI that sells PC's they own a store out of Milwaukee area and sell on eBay so it may be comforting for them if they go ahead and get it. Wouldn't think it'd be aproblem if they went and bought a big rock of xenia at LFS they charge arm and leg for it!! The lighting unit usually sells for around $130 shipped.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hahah i'll tell them. They took it off after a while. The Xenia was shriveling so I placed it in my tank (it's starting to come out hahah).

They got the Xenia for about 20 bucks actually . But, over half of it died off .


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

This still make me chuckle


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao Cr you shush


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well I hate to say it but they are still your parents. I have done similar things in the past. They were not related to a fish tank but I have gotten frustrated with my parents before and done things like that. Seems like the thing to do at the time but in the end they are still your parents and they still love you and you still love them.

Sometimes it is hard to deal with things like that but you just have to suck it up and do it. They need your help and you should like you have the knowing to help them. I would take it one step at a time and give them your best advice but only give it to them in small steps so they don't jump ahead of themselves.

Think of it this way. You are helping your parents who will appreciate it and you are helping the coral which is going to die if you don't.


----------

